# Gun cleaning..



## olsonjar75 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder if this was one of those Outdoor bunker, over weight,wannabe military, felons?

"Fargo police say the accidental discharge of a rifle Monday night in a south Fargo apartment building is a reminder of why firearms shouldn't be cleaned inside apartments.

No one was hurt when the Bushmaster .223 discharged at about 10:30 p.m. at 4410 9th Ave. S., Sgt. Mark Lykken said.

The tenant, who was in the apartment with his brother, decided to clean the rifle and removed the magazine but failed to eject the chambered round, Lykken said, adding the rifle apparently had to be dry-fired as part of the cleaning process.

The discharged bullet flew down a hallway in the apartment, through a toilet and into a closet before becoming lodged in a Sheetrock wall, Lykken said.

The residents in the adjacent apartment were home at the time but were OK, he said.

The police report will be forwarded to the city attorney's office for review, and the rifle's owner could face a charge of discharging a firearm within city limits, Lykken said.

Cleaning a firearm in an apartment building "certainly creates a dangerous situation," he said.

"We train to always point your firearm in a safe direction, and there is no safe direction when you're in an apartment," he said. "It's better to clean your firearms in your garage.""


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Better to learn how to unload your rifle and be sure its unloaded prior to cleaning it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

First, why wouldn't you check then chamber before cleaning? Also being in an apartment, why is the gun loaded? I fully understand the right to protect yourself if a thug comes busting in, but honestly, with one shell really make that much of a difference?


----------



## olsonjar75 (Feb 19, 2010)

I've cleaned my shotgun in my apartment many many times before. i alway pump it 3-4 times and visually check to make sure its empty before i even bring it in and again before i clean it... this was just stupid... and he should be charged with alot more. and reall officer cleaning it in the garage where you can easily shoot ppl on the first floor anyway does it matter??


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would wager a guess that it was one of those wanna be Rambo morons "playing" with his AR, pretending he is some super warfighter or pretending to shoot zombies with a fully loaded rifle. The "cleaning" part most likely only came in after the "oh sh#t, I just fired it!"


----------



## olsonjar75 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yah that sounds like one of those idiots at Outdoorbunker


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> First, why wouldn't you check then chamber before cleaning? Also being in an apartment, why is the gun loaded? I fully understand the right to protect yourself if a thug comes busting in, but honestly, with one shell really make that much of a difference?


Yeah, it can make that much of a difference, depending on your state of mind and reaction time in a self-defense situation. When the "thug" confronts you there is a tendency to just pull the trigger to protect yourself. In this stressful situation most people will forget that they do not have a round chambered, the gun goes click. If the "thug" then charges you, you will not have time, nor the presence of mind to load the chamber at this point.

While I don't leave my rifles with a round chambered, my pistols are all loaded, full magazines and one in the tube. This is not recommended if you have kids unless you have someplace to secure the pistol.

Of course, as always, your mileage may vary.

And anyone who fails to check a chamber before cleaning is too stupid to own a firearm, in my opinion.

huntin1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I see what your saying, but a rifle wouldn't be my first weapon of choice.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nor mine, but in some cases you can only afford one gun. And any gun is better than none. 

huntin1


----------



## olsonjar75 (Feb 19, 2010)

this gun probably wasn't used for home invasion purposes..



Savage260 said:


> I would wager a guess that it was one of those wanna be Rambo morons "playing" with his AR, pretending he is some super warfighter or pretending to shoot zombies with a fully loaded rifle. The "cleaning" part most likely only came in after the "oh sh#t, I just fired it!"


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> Nor mine, but in some cases you can only afford one gun. And any gun is better than none.
> 
> huntin1


I spose you would do the right thing and talk things out with the thug until the cops got there to arrest him. :rollin:

I know, if you only have one gun its better then nothing, I only have shotguns, and only one is loaded, but the chamber is open so I can slip a shell in. If a thug is skeaky enough to break in without the alarm going off, then he deserves to steal something.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> huntin1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nor mine, but in some cases you can only afford one gun. And any gun is better than none.
> ...


Not exactly. :wink:

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh, come on, Huntin1, you must know some verbal judo or some thing that could keep em busy until the "cops" arrive, don't you?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, I would imagine I could use some "verbal judo" on em. Or just stick my 45 in their ear and handcuff em to the kitchen table. :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Would that be classified as "auditory canal judo", or just plain old .45 in the ear? I can't hand cuff any one to my table, but it would be nice, the damn thing weighs about 300lbs!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Actually, I think it may be classified as "non-verbal" persuasion..............or, a 45 in the ear.

Huntin1


----------

